# Training with Haumea “Tiny” Lefiti



## teej (Feb 28, 2021)

I came across this write up by a student of Tiny Lefiti. Tiny was a student training in Mok Gar from Art Wong. It is know that Ed Parker also trained in Mok Gar with Art Wong and that Tiny had a big influence on Mr Parker. Some have even claimed that Tiny, also a Hawaiian boy, was at one point in time faster than Mr. Parker. He is a write up on what training with Tiny Lefiti was like. FYI, Tiny was a decorated US Marine Korean War veteran) It is a good read. 
https://taoistinstitute.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/legacy_of_haumea_lefiti.pdf


----------

